# Gain Bolic 6000? What is it?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Got a huge tub of "Gain Bolic 6000" in my cupboard but I have no idea what it really is. I'm not up together with supplements as you can tell. The scoop inside is small like a creatine type serving. Here is the contents:



It says take 1-3 portions daily before meals and before/and or after training. What fvck is it?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

15g of protein per serving? That's low even for a bulk shake


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

seems like a carb drink really seen something like it before bits and bobs of protien


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

500mg of taurine? The eaa's are less then a gram and that's per hundred grams? Horrible nutrient profile imo.

L man where the hell did you get that from? Where you walking past the city dump and seen a large mountainous pile just thrown away? Lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys have pretty much confirmed the cofusion. Weird product? Do not bother drinking lol?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Well if it tastes okay i wouldn't throw it away, i'd like to think that just have it between meals or something but then i think that will just be taking up valuable stomach space that can be filled with something better, lol.

If moneys tight then it's probably better than nothing, maybe just keep it to tide you over if your regular whey runs out?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Well if it tastes okay i wouldn't throw it away, i'd like to think that just have it between meals or something but then i think that will just be taking up valuable stomach space that can be filled with something better, lol.
> 
> If moneys tight then it's probably better than nothing, maybe just keep it to tide you over if your regular whey runs out?


Nearly out of whey lol. Suppose there's no harm in drinking it. Just take it at anytime then?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

The L Man said:


> You guys have pretty much confirmed the cofusion. Weird product? Do not bother drinking lol?


Can't think of when it'd be really useful to be fair. I'd want more protein if it was going to be a morning shake. Drink with whole milk for a "fair" gainer?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Nearly out of whey lol. Suppose there's no harm in drinking it. Just take it at anytime then?


You'd need 200gms just to get 30gms protein and then you'd be having 160gms of carbs which 66gms of that would be sugar, even at that does the amino profile isn't good at all. As said by Geordie Steve maybe add milk to it and make it a weight gain shake, one you can drink any time of the day, just hurry up and get rid of it and try and get something a little more decent as what you put in is what you'll get out (Of your body) I suppose if the rest of your diet is tip top it wouldn't really do any harm unless you're having loads of it and are really attempting to cut or bulk as it's inferior for both

This is the polish translation of the tub

"OLIMP Gain Bolic 6000? is the highest quality preparation for fast build muscle mass. Preparation helpful for people resistant to the acquisition of new muscle. OLIMP Gain Bolic 6000? contains only the most exclusive ingredients ie micellar casein, whey protein and ultrafiltrated jajeczne.Dodatek appropriately selected portions of creatine, dextrose and taurine decisively accelerates and enhances anabolic action of Gainer. Complex composition of properly compiled carbohydrates with differentiated glycemic index, WPC whey protein concentrate, micellar casein, ultrafiltrated egg protein, enriched with selected portions of creatine monohydrate and taurine pot?guj?cych anabolic effect of the preparation. Gain Bolic 6000? enriched with vitamins and minerals, supplements all the nutrients essential for the rapid development of muscle mass and strength. Designed for those with increased energy and protein, recreational athletes and, aiming at rapid development of muscle mass and strength and general fitness. Gain Bolic 6000? is devoid of cheap and not very useful in motor strength, and wheat protein, milk sugar lactose is often used in low protein gainerach poor quality. Directions: 1-3 servings daily - between meals and at about 1 hour. before and after training. 1 portion (100 g, ie approximately 210 units by. Olimp scoop or 15 flat tablespoons) dissolved in 100-150 ml of water or milk. At the beginning of the preparation can be used in quantities of 1/2 servings of 50 g Nutritional value per 100 g of powder of at least: Energy 1356 kJ / 384 NAC Protein 15 g Carbohydrates 79.9 g Fat 0.5 g Creatine Monohydrate 1500 mg of Taurine 500 mg Vitamin Vit. C, 6.6 mg niacin, 1.8 mg vitamin. E, 1.2 mg pantothenic acid 0.8 mg Riboflavin B2 0.2 mg Vitamin. B6 0.2 mg Thiamine B1 0.1 mg folacin 20.0? g wit. B12 0.4? G Minerals: Iron 5.8 mg Manganese 1.5 mg Calcium 80.0 mg Magnesium 30.0 mg Phosphorus 22 mg Iodine 40.0? g Chromium 30.0? g Molybdenum 3.3? g Selenium 3.5? g amino acids L-glutamic acid 1176 mg * / ** L-Leucine 2527 mg L-aspartic acid 722 mg * L-Lysine 1527 mg L-Proline 545 mg * / ** L-Valine 1194 mg * / ** L-Isoleucine 1057 mg * L-Threonine 976 mg L-Alanine 330 mg L-Serine 378 mg * / *** L-Phenylalanine 792 mg *** L-Tyrosine 793 mg L-Arginine 589 mg L-Glycine 124 mg * L-Methionine 480 mg L-Histidine 472 mg L-Cysteine ??116 mg / * / *** L-tryptophan 264 mg Ingredients: maltodextrin, a complex protein Gain Bolic 6000 (micellar casein, whey protein concentrate, ultrafiltrated egg protein), dextrose, cocoa (for chocolate, toffee), natural instant coffee, instant malt coffee (for coffee, cappuccino), creatine monohydrate, taurine, minerals (tricalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, magnesium hydroxycarbonate, ferrous fumarate, potassium chloride , manganese sulfate, potassium iodide, chromium chloride, sodium molybdate, sodium selenate), flavors, malic acid, acidity regulator, vitamins (thiamine, riboflavin, vit. B6, niacin, vit. C, vit. E, pantothenic acid, vit. B12, folacin), xanthan gum - thickener, colorant E 129 (for strawberry, strawberry-banana), E 162 (for flavors: black currant, cherry and raspberry flavors), E 110 (for flavors: orange, vanilla yogurt) , E 150c (for toffee, coffee, chocolate, hazelnut, and cappuccino), E 104 (for banana, yoghurt-lemon and lemon), acesulfame K sweetener -"


----------

